

Ask HN: How do I show employers that my grades are much higher than they appear? - learc83

I have a 3.43 overall GPA, because of classes I took over 6 years ago while I was a history major. Since starting school for CS in the fall of 2012(at a decent public research university), my grades have been much higher than the rest of the class in every class I&#x27;ve taken--I usually end up with grades around 10 points higher than the next highest grade in all of my classes.<p>All of my professors last semester added a few points to shift the grade distribution over a bit, but since I was the only person in the class who had anywhere near a perfect score without the curve, my final numerical grades ended up like this.<p>System level programming - 116<p>Data Structures          - 107<p>Computer Org (Assembly)  - 107<p>Calc II                  - 100<p>One of my professors told me that no one has every made a 100 on all of his tests, but in the end I got an A and so did the people who made 20 points lower than me.<p>How do I show on my resume that I&#x27;ve made perfect scores in every class I&#x27;ve taken since starting back in Fall 2012?
======
lethain
Generally the advice is to breakout GPA by major courses and overall (e.g. 4.0
GPA in major, 3.43 overall).

------
akirn
Employers don't care about your GPA. Really. Concentrate on finding the best
ways to showcase your software engineering (as opposed to CS) skills, ability
to work on a team, understanding of key business processes, etc.

------
jlgaddis
Expect most employers to not care about your G.P.A.

